# darters



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some cool little fish I netted w/ a pair of pantyhose strategically wrapped onto a wire hanger. I ended up w/ 7 of them. I believe they are rainbow darters (awaiting ID) and both male/female. enjoy!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thye r pretty neat fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pretty neat fish. Got any full tank shots?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Pretty neat fish. Got any full tank shots?
> [snapback]1187221[/snapback]​


Thanks

actually no not at this moment.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

neat little guys


----------

